# does this happen to your male goats?



## donkeyboy (Jan 11, 2010)

I went out to feed my goats and noticed that his testicles at the end were shriveled at the end.  Is this normal.  I'm new to goats and it looks weird.  

 If not is there something else wrong.
He is a nubian buckling.  I got him from a lady that said he had a bad case of coccidia when he was younger.  He is only like 9 or 10 months old  he growing but it seems like he is growing slower that the rest.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 11, 2010)

Best I can tell you is to do a google search on 'buck goat testicles' or something....just be sure to do it from home, where you won't get fired and/or looked at funny.  

There is a cerain narrowing weirdness at the bottom of a buck's junk..  I think perhaps that's what you're seeing.  



A bad case of coccidiosis as a kid can affect a goat far beyond the point where the infestation was brought under control.  Coccidia damage the small intestine, which is where most of nutritional absorption occurs.  If the damage is severe enough, the goat may suffer absorption issues for the rest of its life.


----------



## donkeyboy (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks i will do that search.  I forgot to say that the temp here has been around 0 degree for a week.


----------



## FarmerChick (Jan 11, 2010)

yes it is normal.  many have this shriveled, wrinkled look" at the bottom of their balls.


yes cocci will affect future growth.  bad case means he will be behind mostly.....and a tad weaker than a strong system goat etc.  but he should be fine!!!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 11, 2010)

its normal.. and I might add (not sure if it really has anything at all to do with it or not) but my guys seem more prone to this when they are in serious rut... I have nigies and they of course are horn dogs all year round but in the fall and early winter this testicular condition is more prevalent..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2010)

It could also be that they're staying retracted in this cold weather.


----------



## Goatzilla (Jan 12, 2010)

"Shrinkage", lol.





			
				aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> It could also be that they're staying retracted in this cold weather.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking of the "Seinfeld" episode..."SHRINKAGE FACTOR!!"


----------



## donkeyboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of reply's.  I feel better now, knowing others had experienced this.  Poor guy.


----------

